# International Snow Leopard Day



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

To mark International Snow Leopard Day on Saturday, the World Wildlife Fund Pakistan (WWF) released footage of two snow leopard cubs found thriving in Dhee Nala (Pakistan), in the buffer zone of Khunjerab National Park, where community members have reported *an increase in the number of snow leopards* in the Karakoram range.

The remarkable footage, captured by local wildlife photographer Imtiaz Ahmad, highlights how the snow leopard is important in keeping the local ecosystem in balance.

The photographer has been following these cubs since birth and continues to do so now that they are six months old.

Very hard to spot from a distance... cats know how to make themselves invisible. Natural camo suit. I sometimes can't see our own cat sitting on a pile of newspapers until she goes meow...

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVW_3WQDjh4/


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

beautiful cats and habitat Thanks for sharing


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful animals and scenery, tks for sharing 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

